# غرف الميكانيكا ماهو نظام الحريق



## AHMADBHIT (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الحكايىه ان مخطط به غرف ميكانيكا النظام الحريق الخاص به وضعين به رشاشات وانا اعترض قولت يجب وضع نظام fm200
فقالو ان الكود فية رشاشات 
برجاء من الاخوه الافاضل لو عنده معلومه من الكود ماهو النظام الذي يوضع في غرف الكهرياء والميكانيكا ياريت يرسله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 مارس 2015)

AHMADBHIT قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحكايىه ان مخطط به غرف ميكانيكا النظام الحريق الخاص به وضعين به رشاشات وانا اعترض قولت يجب وضع نظام fm200
> فقالو ان الكود فية رشاشات
> برجاء من الاخوه الافاضل لو عنده معلومه من الكود ماهو النظام الذي يوضع في غرف الكهرياء والميكانيكا ياريت يرسله وجزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم
من واقع الخبرة في تنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع يتم استخدام

غرف الميكانيك / مضخات يتم استخدام المرشات المائية
غرف الكهرباء /(اللوحات ، التحكم ....) يتم استخدام  Clean Agent Fire Protection System ومن هذه الانظمة FM200 ,CO2 ......

للمزيد
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_fire_suppression
https://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-
break/cb_2008_36.pdf


----------



## ozy (10 مارس 2015)

as per NFPA20 
pump room should be extra hazard sprinkler


----------



## AHMADBHIT (10 مارس 2015)

ياريت تكون من الكود ومكانه 
انا بعمل في السعودية ....في تصميم الفنادق الدفاع المدني بيلزمنا نضع في الغرف الميكانيكا والكهرباء نضع نظام حريق fm200 , co2


----------



## ozy (10 مارس 2015)

NFPA 20,2010 11.3.3

The entire pump room shall be protected with fire
sprinklers in accordance with NFPA 13, Standard for the Installation
of Sprinkler Systems, as an Extra Hazard Group 2 space.

:56:


----------



## AHMADBHIT (10 مارس 2015)

هل ينفع نضع مضخات الحريق مكشوفة وماهي الاشتراطات الواجب توافره في حالة ان تكون خارج المبني


----------



## fayek9 (14 أبريل 2015)

ahmadbhit قال:


> هل ينفع نضع مضخات الحريق مكشوفة وماهي الاشتراطات الواجب توافره في حالة ان تكون خارج المبني


 حسب ال nfpa 20 ينفع


----------



## AHMADBHIT (15 أبريل 2015)

fayek9 قال:


> حسب ال nfpa 20 ينفع



وماهي الاشتراطات الواجب توافره في حالة ان تكون خارج المبني


----------

